# Shelter Sizes



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm making a weaning areas for future kids and was wondering how large of a shelter 3-6 month old kids would utilize. The most does I would plan on breeding would be 10. So on average 20 kiddos. The building would be a run in shed with a 1/2 acre of grass and browse surrounding it. 

Would a 12x12 be sufficient or does it need to be bigger? 

How do people with lots of goats handle shelter? There aren't really any large trees on the property that the goats have access too, so everything will have to be man-made. 

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Not sure if it matters, but as far as extra space, was thinking it would include a 4 foot wide "loft" about 4 feet off the ground in the back, so it would have a 12x12 ground space, with a 4x12 extra loft space that had 3 walkways to get up there...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would at minimum double that.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok sounds good  I'll start reworking the plans


----------

